# Beggars



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha and Jon Snow begging


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

such polite beggars. Mine are all in my face burning holes in me with their eyes. The cat is twice the size of Misha! How is Misha doing these days?


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Too cute! Is Misha really small or is Jon Snow really big?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha is small. Just under 4 pounds. 

Out west she is good! Spoiled. Bossy! Lol


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey N2, how was the vacation?


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Mine will do that to my husband but not so much to me. Hazel is still getting crate time or outside time (depending on weather) while we eat because she's still in that stage where they pretend they have manners until you pick up the TV remote in one hand and your tea glass with the other and then she will use her ninja stealth moves to nab something from my plate. So until I get her Ninja Stealth Moves under control its the crate for her. 

Our Shadow Cat will use his "over bearing mountain lion moves" on you if you have a bowl of cereal. And by "on you" I again really mean my husband. Shadow knows better then to try mountain lion moves on me. Robert usually gives in and allows him to have the milk. 

Cotton dog will only stare me down for pizza crust but she will go away if I tell her. And by go away I really mean shift her wanting eyes onto Robert. 

Your 2 are being so polite!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Beaches it was wonderful. First three cruises were just about perfect. Last cruise was a nightmare. Note to self, never sail Carnival Splendor again!!! Lol. Only good thing on last cruise was we met a couple from Ontario Canada and are going to meet them in San Francisco next month. Really like them! Ate like a pig and lost 6 pounds so that was nice. Amazing what happens when you have healthy choices already prepared for you! Lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a cute pic! I love that I can see just how tiny Misha really is!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What a cute pic! I love that I can see just how tiny Misha really is!



Which were the three perfect cruises?!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

First was on Carnival Glory and the next two were on Carnival Breeze.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> First was on Carnival Glory and the next two were on Carnival Breeze.



Interesting that it was all the same line. Did you make a complaint to them?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad you had a wonderful vacay, or most of it! I would be powerless to resist those little beggars.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

welcome back, mischief. three cruises, eh? wowwww!

what kind of cat is jon snow? his markings are so interesting.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

N2 - 3/4 good average. Glad you had a nice break. We missed you. Well, if the couple are from Ontario, Canada, they are bound to be great people. That's all we breed LOL. I'd love to join you in San Fran. Hear it's amazing!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Cute little buggeres. I mean beggers. They sure look cute. I love photos taken with their backs to you. There's something so endearing about that.

Welcome back. Glad you had a good vacation for the most part. I guess there's always a little risk of something not turning out quite right. And how nice that you met some people you get to meet with again and in SF yet. Very fun!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Park. He is the "found in the local grocery store parking lot along with his 5 litter mates" variety!! Lol he is the only one we didn't find a home for


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny we did complain and are not done. So far we have been refunded $500.00 for the Journey concert. Want more for the shower that backed up every night when someone around us took a shower and flooded our bathroom with stinky foamy yuck!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OH that's just awful Mischief! I had no idea it was something so awful. That really would make me livid! I hope you get compensated for it.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

How do you complain? Just got back from a cruise on the Carnival Fantasy...our room stayed too warm.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hope to Curl if you don't make an initial complaint on board you are pretty much out of luck. On the Glory we were the first room next to the air conditioning room. No matter what the room was so cold! We never said anything so now it's too late. On temp issues I guess there is a standard the ships must adhere to so they send out people with thermometers and if your room temp falls within parameters they won't do anything.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Hope to Curl if you don't make an initial complaint on board you are pretty much out of luck. On the Glory we were the first room next to the air conditioning room. No matter what the room was so cold! We never said anything so now it's too late. On temp issues I guess there is a standard the ships must adhere to so they send out people with thermometers and if your room temp falls within parameters they won't do anything.



What makes you so sure it is too late? Have you read that John Heald or something like that who blogs for them and has a Facebook page? He handles post cruise complaints from people all the time!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol John is the reason I got $500.00 back. He is a good guy. I wrote to him while still on the ship and he responded in minutes. Told me to leave it in his hands and he came through. He is the ONLY apology we received. But I have been told if a problem arises and it is not documented on the ship that there is nothing from keeping dishonest people from making up complaints after the fact. I really haven't tested it. After 17 Carnival cruises this has been the first time we felt the need to complain.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Lol John is the reason I got $500.00 back. He is a good guy. I wrote to him while still on the ship and he responded in minutes. Told me to leave it in his hands and he came through. He is the ONLY apology we received. But I have been told if a problem arises and it is not documented on the ship that there is nothing from keeping dishonest people from making up complaints after the fact. I really haven't tested it. After 17 Carnival cruises this has been the first time we felt the need to complain.



That is a pretty good record. We went on one Carnival Cruse years ago and loved it, booked a longer one the next time, and everything about it was horrible - we did not complain, just never went back.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> Tiny we did complain and are not done. So far we have been refunded $500.00 for the Journey concert. Want more for the shower that backed up every night when someone around us took a shower and flooded our bathroom with stinky foamy yuck!!!



Ah, we were at the very back.... Far away from the unit. Makes sense. We just had a hard time sleeping!


----------

